# Ram Weight



## WolfeMomma (Sep 26, 2019)

Just wondering if my rams weight is pretty average, or small. He just turned 7 months old and we weighed him at 158lbs the other day. He is not for meat, just breeding and show.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 27, 2019)

That sounds like a good weight to me. @Mike CHS


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 27, 2019)

I agree.  You can probably expect him to continue to grow for some time. Our current ram is a little over 200 pounds and Bay's beautiful boy was 239 when she picked him up which was his norm almost year round.


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 28, 2019)

What breed of ram are we talking of?

I have 2 adult rams. One is a Beulah Speckled Face (local breed)....medium sized sheep, quiet stocky. He weighs around 90Kg (I think that's 198lbs) and is 2.5 years old. Our other ram is a one crop Blue Faced Leicester....,big, tall, slimmer type sheep. The Blue Faced Leicester weighs around 260lbs.....looks a quite a lot narrower than the Beulah.


----------



## WolfeMomma (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> What breed of ram are we talking of?
> 
> I have 2 adult rams. One is a Beulah Speckled Face (local breed)....medium sized sheep, quiet stocky. He weighs around 90Kg (I think that's 198lbs) and is 2.5 years old. Our other ram is a one crop Blue Faced Leicester....,big, tall, slimmer type sheep. The Blue Faced Leicester weighs around 260lbs.....looks a quite a lot narrower than the Beulah.


He is a Katahdin ram


----------

